# Thursday night Steubenville



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Thursday night opens 5-9 Steubenville marina open to all no club fees. Be at the ramp by five. I think it's 20 or 25 dollars 100% pay back


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Starting this week? Who's running them?


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes this week and lock ten running them


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Well? Any results? I should be there next week. Lets get this thing rolling this year!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a bad show for our first one we had five boats. First place paid out $60.00 and had six pounds to win. Second place went to a non club member with five pounds and big bass fir a total winnings of forty dollars. Not a bad night with high press and a slow bite. We see every next week. Hopeful start getting some numbers up and get some big pay outs going.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Just to clarify it is twenty dollars to enter


----------



## mlspencer87 (Jun 7, 2011)

What is the format 1 person per boat or two with a 5 fish limit im assuming


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

One or two and a five fish limit


----------



## mlspencer87 (Jun 7, 2011)

If two in a boat do both weigh a five fish limit or fish as a team


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish as a team. We do a five fish limit that way if you fish by yourself you still have a chance over a boat that would have two guys with say a six fish limit


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Just wanted to bump this up as a reminder. Hope to see a few more boats this week.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Was it you that got second and big bass last week bad bub


----------



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

That was my partner and I rivergetter. Looking forward to this week! 
Great bunch of guys, hope we continue to get a good turnout. Is it Thursday yet?


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

No kiddin it does get here fast enough


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Worked afternoons last week. I was the guy a timet in toronto with my face up against the fence watching the boats go by.... Lol! I'll be there tomorrow, and i may have that beatty kid with me.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Btw, i'll be in an 18 ft. White and red lowe.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## mlspencer87 (Jun 7, 2011)

Do i have to launch at steubenville or can i run up from wellsburg


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

You can launch down there be up there at the ramp by 445 and ask someone to ck ur livewells just so nobody's starts anything.


----------



## mlspencer87 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok thanks bud


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice turn out last night good to see some new face's. We where able to pay three places last night with 11 boats total and a big bass. See everyone next week


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Results?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Top five boats were all just over five pounds first was 5.86 sec 5.63 and third 5.21 with a big bass at 2.26. It was a tight one with two other boats just missing the cut by a ounce


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Bump for Thursday weather is going to great let's see some boats


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey rivergetter, i won't make it tomorrow. If you could how about spreading the word about the open down there on sunday for me. Thanks.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Sure will


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Thank you. I'll be watching from timet again this week, so if anyone sees a guy with his face against the fence, blow the horn!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## WVSMALLIEHUNTER (Jun 7, 2011)

rivergetter, can you post the results from last night? we got skunked! LOL


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

7.11 1st and a 7.07 2nd and 6.11 for third big bass was a 3.56 lb. We had 14 boats and paid all new winners last night (not me of course) 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Sounds great! Can't wait till sunday!!!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## WVSMALLIEHUNTER (Jun 7, 2011)

Rivergetter said:


> 7.11 1st and a 7.07 2nd and 6.11 for third big bass was a 3.56 lb. We had 14 boats and paid all new winners last night (not me of course)
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


any results from last night's tourney? had to be a hot one!


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

It was hot. Got nine boats paid two places took 7 pounds to win


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## hudestack (Oct 15, 2009)

any results for 8/11 on river out of steubenville


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Two boats tied for first with I think nine pounds and some change


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Had a tie for first at just over seven pounds. It's starting to turn on with the water cooling down some this Thursday ought to be interesting 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rivergetter, i'll be there this week but i may be pushing it on time. Sign me up! Jay wiley

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Got you covered


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Aug 25 will be the last Thursday open for this year. It's just getting dark to early now. We will have a couple Saturday opens starting sat sept 3 at 7:00 they will run till noon or one. Everything will stay the same as for entry and pay back. See everyone sat


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

So are you starting the sat. Tournys this week rivergetter? I'm gonna try to get there. May be my last chance to fish one this year depending on how long they go into fall. I'll be out of town the following 2 weeks....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes this sat the 3rd at 7:00. Everything else stays the same. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

